
Roadside textalyzer proposed to determine if a driver was distracted - Godel_unicode
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/first-came-the-breathalyzer-now-meet-the-roadside-police-textalyzer/
======
Shivetya
Oh hell no. They don't need access to your phone to know if you were texting.
They could simply query the provider and mandate that they provide a record of
outbound text usage within the time frame of the accident.

What is there to protect the owner of the phone from the police for not coming
up with another reason to keep the phone? This sounds like slight of hand to
be handed over an unlocked phone

